# Village blacksmith pole saw. replacement blade.



## Joseph Acquisto (Sep 17, 2019)

I have an old, yellow handle Village Blacksmith extendible pole saw/pruner The blade rusted up a while back, set it aside to rerust it and sharpen and . . . lost it.

No idea who made it. I did find a new in box cutter for the loper, but they have no idea about the saw.

Trying to find a replacement is like searching for hens teeth and the sellers are very unhelpful with measurements.

So attaching a picture of where it mounts with measurements.


----------



## Joseph Acquisto (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, found a Fiskars blade at HD that was "close". A bit of work with Dremel and a grinding bit made it work. So far.


----------

